# FMN400C - Gateway Desktop - Won't Turn On?



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

FMN400C - Gateway Desktop 

So I thought I'd try and do a favor for a coworker and look at her computer. It's won't turn on at all. There is a small power supply in it and I checked it out and it doesn't smell and the fuse inside is good. I tried shorting out the 2 wires that go to the mother for on/off (i believe) and plugin it in but nothin. I'm going to check the on/off switch on the case and see if thats good but I'm unsure where to go from there..

Any Tips

Thanks


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Is there any movement at all?&#12288;If nothing my first thing would be make sure the voltage switch on the back of the PSU is set correctly, Just for the hell of it mostly, but you nver know.&#12288;If you get ANYTHING&#12289;Tell us. Beeps, grunts, the sounds a plague of locusts might make?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Nothin .. ziltz .. nada..

Checked the switch in the back first thing and even switched it back and forth a few times. Haven't took a meter to it yet. Measured 120VAC at end of power cord just to make sure. Took out supply and tried just powering it up after close inspection and checkin the fuse and nothin. I have a spare power supply that I just ripped out of a Packard Hell and it won't do anything either when I plug it in.

So I'm thinkin they need some sorta input before they will turn on?

Also .. this Gateway's power supply is of course unique. I have a couple around here but they won't fit.

So I was hoping to save myself some work and try and get it to work with the one thats in it.

Thanks


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Bump .. 

day off and I'd lke to get this thing off my desk if possible..

Thanks


----------



## hammerbill (Feb 26, 2003)

Can you give some background? Ok, was the computer working...yesterday? Do you know anything about it-like it sounds like it could be an older AT style power supply/board setup. Any new devices attached recently? New software? Mostly, what was changed since the problem. And can you describe the cpu/motherboard/computer brand, model etc?

Based on my experience with similar problems, the most basic thing to do would be to start by disconnecting all the power lead-ins to all the devices and also the ribbon cables to the drives. Then try to boot it when nothing is connected except the board. I have had computers do the same thing but finally boot when everything is disconnected. Then you can connect things back one at a time to see which device is causing the problem...maby a device went faulty.

Sometimes just reconnecting the cables will get everything running again. In this case, somewhere was a loose connection which was sending confusing signals into the system out of harmony with the power supply. 
In other cases, usually as a last resort, you may need to reset cmos which is done by moving a jumper near the battery which is often but not always identified for this. In this case, you will want to have access to some advice on how to reset the fields-probably many people here can tell you how...meanwhile just find a setting in cmos that restores "bios defaults" "failsafe defaults", or whatever your system provides. Entering cmos after jumpering will be described by someone here later should you need to go that far. I am assuming a possible corrupted cmos in this event.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions..

Is there a way to just plug in a computer power supply without being connected to anything and determine the problem..

I was told the computer just shut off and won't turn on. When I try and turn it on I get nothing at all. No fan's no nothing. So I took out the power supply and disconnected it from everything. Still nothing. So I opened the power supply and checked the fuse (with my fluke) and it's good. I looked over the components and they look fine .. alittle dirty but nothig looks toasted. I try and smell for toast and nothing.. there is no smell? So I put it back togeather and it still won't turn on. I then took my fluke and measured 120vac at the plug (input) on the supply.

I'm thinkin it has to be connected to something to enable it to turn on.

I tried another power supply that I just took out of a different computer and it won't turn on either by itself with nothing connected to it.

So if possible I was hoping I could short the two wires that go from the power supply to the motherboard. (It looks like a input to me)?

And nothng .. on either power supply .. nothing..

So I'm not sure what to do next. The power supply is very small in the Gateway and the spares I have won't fit.

I would like to know for sure that the power supply in the Gateway is indeed dead before I give up on it.

Thanks .. I think I will check a few more switches .. the one on the back 120/240 and the one on the case on/off.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

This Web Site will show you how to jumper the motherboard connector to get an ATX power supply to power up without a load.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Jack .. Just what I was looking for.. :up: 

I'll give it a go tommorrow.

Laters


----------

